# Crazy Cat Attacks Trash Bag



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

Its so funny cats just love bags and boxes they especially seem to love to destroy them. Cheap toys lol


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

That's funny, he's a pretty boy.


----------

